# Rabbit cage



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

I own a 3 year old lionhead bunny, and it is time to upgrade her cage again. I was wondering if anyone knew of any good cages? 

Also, would I be able to house her in a ferret nation cage? I love the critter nation a lot, just wondering your opinions on that? 

Thanks for helping!!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

You wouldn't be able to because rabbits don't climb and they need a lot of floor space. I would recommend an x pen that's over 8 square feet and at least 30 inches high or diy cage like a c & c cage.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

When I had rabbit I build them a huge cage using Whitmor storage cubes. I loved it, and so did my buns. Much better than a critter nation for a rabbit in my opinion


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

I thought of this Idea because, my bunny loves climbing and jumping on different levels. She comes out for floor time for the required amount and has an x-pen


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Will your bun have free range of your house when not in her cage? And hiw much free range time a day?


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

Olive, gets free range of the house, for about 4-6 hours on days I dont have class. If I do have class or work she will get 2-3hrs of free time to explore and have fun.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Not sure what you have now, but I have a Living World Deluxe XL for my boy rats and love it. It has eight square feet and a good size shelf, though I can't vouch for its use as a rabbit cage, though. Big enough for a litter box, for sure. At 46" it's the length of my full size bed.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

JAnimal said:


> You wouldn't be able to because rabbits don't climb and they need a lot of floor space. I would recommend an x pen that's over 8 square feet and at least 30 inches high or diy cage like a c & c cage.


But yeah, you'll probably have better luck building your own unless you want to go for a hutch.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

You could build her a cage with the cubes so she has levels to hop on and attach to it a playpen with plenty of toys in it. How much room do you have for her? When I had rabbits, they had a huge cage made out of the Whitmor cubes and 27/7 access to my kitchen/living room area so they didn't need a playpen.


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

She has a super pet habitat defined


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

I do have an room, that I am hoping make it hers. Im just not sold on the c&c cages because, I do own a hound mix and dont think that would be the safest to house her in.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

NFCRattie said:


> She has a super pet habitat defined


 it that case I would add a ramp and a pen. The ramp so she can get out of her cage safely. It is a small cage without access to a play own 24/7. Unless you want to go all the way with a much bigger cage and/or a playpen. How much can you put for a bigger cage/playpen?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

NFCRattie said:


> I do have an room, that I am hoping make it hers. Im just not sold on the c&c cages because, I do own a hound mix and dont think that would be the safest to house her in.


Oh I see. I attached the cubes with zip ties, not the black pieces of plastic the cubes come with. It was pretty sturdy but if a dog was to jump on it it, not sure. If you'd use a sturdy, high rise, heavy metal playpen that should keep her safe since it is designed to keep dogs in so I'm guessing it should also keep dogs out.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've had a dog completely pummel a playpen, but that depends on the dog and their desire to hunt.

What's your budget.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

You could use closet shelves instead of the grids. You can get them cut to size and zip tie them together.


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

I dont really have a budget, I just want a better cage for her and give her more space.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not suggesting DIYs for budget just that they give more space than petstore cages.


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

I'll definetly look into some diy cages, since you all have suggested that!


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

Rabbits climb and hop up on levels very easily... They won't climb branches, but they can definetly hop up to a second level in a cage with very little aid (a shelf/house in the right spot).

But they need floor space. 2-5 hours out a day still means 19-22 hours in the cage. Studies suggest that a rabbit need 200x70cm (roughly 7x2.3ft) to move in, to not compromise their natural pattern of movement. Perhaps if space is an issue, you could build a permanent playpen/cage partly under a table or some spot that's not really used? I also advice 70cm of height, both to allow natural movements such as standing up and extending their back and feet, and to be able to fit shelves and enrichment, and to be able to perform binkies and just move about.







Climbing rabbits..

Outdoor pens, indoor cages made by the same idea (compost bin sides). Just for inspiration. The outdoor cages were pretty bare..they got moved to fresh grass every day so not too much to move about in them. Cloth for shade and rain protection.





















The indoor pen/cage had double sides because the wire were too large and would let them out. Having those mats for bedding was a very bad idea, Rufs ate of it and got very sick (works very well for rats though..they don't eat it I guess). They have hay in the litterbox in the faraway end.


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

If you're handy, you can build a good, sturdy cage with wood and hardware cloth.  Paint the wood with a non-toxic wall paint and put the hardwae cloth on the inside - that way the rabbit can't chew through. If she's littertrained, you just have to cover the floor with fleece and provide a litterbox. Otherwise, placing it on a wooden (or if you find a metal or plastic) board and make guards for the bedding. They rarely chew on the floor, so it can be painted with non-toxc paint too to avoid it from soaking up urine. A good layer of bedding is the best protection though.

I know of people who has placed bookshelves on their back and used as a base, then built a frame onto it for height.
(found an old post in a swedish rabbit forum: http://kanin.ifokus.se/discussions/51521a808e0e7418d000196c-inomhusbur-bygge )

You're right to be concerned about the dog. It's probably a sweet dog, but you just never know... it's a lot to demand of them, not to hunt small animals.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm currently using two double unit critter nations for my buns. It work really great and I'm so happy I converted their xpen/dog crate thing to a critter nation. Looks much nicer and gives them about the same ammount of space, plus they now have two shelves on either side of the cage they like to hop up on. The inside panels are removed from the two CNs and hose clamped and zip tied together, so they have the bottom 2 units of a 4 unit critter nation if that makes sense? Plenty of room for litter box and a shelf and floor space to walk on. The top two units of the CN are for the cat and there is also shelves, litter box, a bed, and floor space. The cat can just jump up into it whenever she wants so it' kinda "her space" too. All together, the rabbits have 6ftx2ft floor space, plus shelves to jump on, and it's tall enough for them to stand and stretch up fully.

CN are great for everything lol


----------

